# Brisket Cook



## Paymaster

I cooked a brisket on my Akorn last week. It was great!!!! I used my wet rub/marinade and let it sit all bay and the cooked overnight at 225* over lump charcoal and apple wood chunks, I did a non traditional separation of the point and flat sections to be able to get it in the Akorn. I placed the point on the extender rack over the flat.Here are some pics.


----------



## basswipe

Some good looking Q you got there.

Cooking on the smoker has become a casual obsession for me.I've had a 9# butt on for pulled pork since 9:30 last night,baked beans and bluefish going in a little bit.


----------



## dialout

Hey pay...

Homemade BBQ sauce?


----------



## Paymaster

dialout said:


> Hey pay...
> 
> Homemade BBQ sauce?


Yes. ketchup A!, 57 sauce and Worcestershire. Don't ask about measurements cause I don't. I do it by taste and the list of ingredients are in order of amounts I use.


----------



## abass105

Very good looking brisket. I love my Acorn as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alexy

Outstanding looking BBQ. Made me hungry.


----------

